# Post pics of your pink bows!!!



## DCH3K (Aug 26, 2006)

The first is my Elite Ice it has swar. crystals in the riser too!

The second is myHoyt protec which is blue/purple(mine for somereason has a purplish tint which is awesome) but I pinked in out with strings/loop/grip I also have pink/whit fletchings and a pink Quiver There really are lot of options to girly up your set up! Even using black riser bows and whatever other colors to accent it. 
Oh and to your gal you really will have a great time once you let yourself try it! It is really a fun, relaxing, stress releaving sport and an awesome way to spend quality time together and meet new friends etc. A
And you know what they say if you cant beat them join them! It works for me!
Chris:wink:


----------



## Coues Sniper (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks for the pics Chris! And I'll be sure to tell her what you said. Keep them coming! :wink:


----------



## BIG ARCHERY NUT (Oct 24, 2003)

You can dress them in pink.


----------



## pink camo (Jun 8, 2006)

DCH3K said:


> The first is my Elite Ice it has swar. crystals in the riser too!
> 
> The second is myHoyt protec which is blue/purple(mine for somereason has a purplish tint which is awesome) but I pinked in out with strings/loop/grip I also have pink/whit fletchings and a pink Quiver There really are lot of options to girly up your set up! Even using black riser bows and whatever other colors to accent it.
> Oh and to your gal you really will have a great time once you let yourself try it! It is really a fun, relaxing, stress releaving sport and an awesome way to spend quality time together and meet new friends etc. A
> ...



That's BEAUTIFUL! I love the crystals....who did that for you? :thumbs_up


----------



## DCH3K (Aug 26, 2006)

pink camo said:


> That's BEAUTIFUL! I love the crystals....who did that for you? :thumbs_up


It came that way from Elite Archey


----------



## Coues Sniper (Feb 20, 2007)

DCH3K said:


> It came that way from Elite Archey


Good to know. That's a nice touch.


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

those elite ice bows are pretty!


Here is mine its a Martin Tigress


----------



## DCH3K (Aug 26, 2006)

archerchick said:


> those elite ice bows are pretty!
> 
> 
> Here is mine its a Martin Tigress


I reaaly love the pink bling slings you have I just need to get around to ordering one from you! I think it would look sweet on my Ice! Another great girly acessary


----------



## DP and a 3D (May 15, 2007)

This is my Hoyt Trykon Sport (surprise from my hubby) and my shooting hat.


----------



## tradbowgirl (Oct 9, 2006)

DP, where did you get that hat? It's awesome!


----------



## JandinA2 (Nov 14, 2006)

I should be getting my Monster bow pretty soon, but here are pics of the riser after it was done!!!!! Thanks again Toddman!

Gotta Love HOT Pink!!


----------



## 42WLA (Jun 13, 2006)

You gotta have one Traditional pic. This is "Lin-Lin" my 3 years old with her Pink Elk Ridge Archery "Pilgrim Squirt". It is a beautiful bow and made nicer than many adult bows.


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

42WLA said:


> You gotta have one Traditional pic. This is "Lin-Lin" my 3 years old with her Pink Elk Ridge Archery "Pilgrim Squirt". It is a beautiful bow and made nicer than many adult bows.


That is too cute! 
My 3 year old is wanting a pink bow too!!!  or she would take purple...she doesn't care so much just girly :wink:


----------



## DP and a 3D (May 15, 2007)

tradbowgirl said:


> DP, where did you get that hat? It's awesome!


Thank you! I actually got it at the county fair. A gentleman had a booth set up stocked with hats, a catolog of pics and fonts, a laptop and an embriodery machine. You choose the hat you want, tell him what you want on it. $20 and 10 minutes later, Viola!


----------



## 42WLA (Jun 13, 2006)

archerchick said:


> That is too cute!
> My 3 year old is wanting a pink bow too!!!  or she would take purple...she doesn't care so much just girly :wink:


It is a great set. It cost just over $100.00 for the Bow, leather backquiver, armguard, and 6 pink fletched 1/4" arrows. Elk Ridge has a trade up policy too when she out grows it. It has a pink leather handle wrap, Pink laminated riser wood, Pink flemish string, and antler tip overlays. They come with No-gloves so it is easy for the little ones to shoot.


----------



## tradbowgirl (Oct 9, 2006)

42WLA said:


> You gotta have one Traditional pic... It is a beautiful bow and made nicer than many adult bows.


I was hoping someone would post a traditional bow! That's got to be the nicest kids bow I've ever seen. Thanks for posting the pic, while I'm more into blues I may deck a trad bow out in pink some day, that gave me some ideas.


----------



## JeremyS (Feb 23, 2004)

Here is a picture of my wife's Martin P3. It is a custom one of a kind finish job from Lakota Industries and dressed out in pink accessories.


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

Nice looking bow


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

42WLA said:


> You gotta have one Traditional pic. This is "Lin-Lin" my 3 years old with her Pink Elk Ridge Archery "Pilgrim Squirt". It is a beautiful bow and made nicer than many adult bows.


Precious :wink:


Beautiful Bows ladies:wink: Love that shooting hat too  guess I am going to have to go to my friends in tucson who has an embroidery machine now


----------



## shooter mom (Jun 19, 2007)

*Pink Bow items*

My daughter is switching her bow strings and cables to pink and lime green. She is looking for a pink quiver and release pouch. Where do I look for these things?
Thanks
Shooter mom


----------



## PinkBow (Aug 15, 2005)

*Pink Bows*

This is my McPhearson Edge. They had it custom colored pink for me. I love it!! It shoots great!!


----------



## Coues Sniper (Feb 20, 2007)

These are great, thanks girls :wink:. Keep them coming if you got 'em!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

yeah i'm in the same boat as you...i'm wanting to get her an equalizer but i have to find somewhere to get it either dipped, anodized, or powder coated...
at least i'm not the only guy looking for a pink bow.:wink:


----------



## JandinA2 (Nov 14, 2006)

b0wtech4me said:


> yeah i'm in the same boat as you...i'm wanting to get her an equalizer but i have to find somewhere to get it either dipped, anodized, or powder coated...
> at least i'm not the only guy looking for a pink bow.:wink:


If you need anything powdercoated contact 1cbr_guy aka Toddman. He does some amazing work and he is the one who powdercoated my pink riser (previous post on this thread).


----------



## mathewsgirl13 (Mar 12, 2007)

Here is my Pink 2007 Hoyt Selena with Pink and Black Winner's Choice Strings!!!


----------



## Davik (Apr 16, 2003)

Looks like your DL is a bit short there, little girl...


----------



## mathewsgirl13 (Mar 12, 2007)

Davik said:


> Looks like your DL is a bit short there, little girl...


Yes, it was, I have lengthened it since that picture!


----------



## aprldwn (Oct 30, 2006)

*Guess what I got for mine???*

This isn't a pic of my bow, but it is my new Grip... woo hoo! 
It is lavendar and white, like my arrows and it is on its way! 
It fits my pink selena. :RockOn: I can't wait!


----------

